# 9 Weeks old **FREE**FREE**



## AdamB

I have a large pleco and 6 1.5 yr old RBP in a 60G. I was under the assumption they wouldn't breed because of territory. IE not enough.

BUT last night, 2 pairs started going thru pre spawning behavior. The both dug a shallow pit in the gravel, then in pairs, swam close in tight circles, gyrated the whole time, were aggressive(3 of the 6 are wounded) and the sorts.

then something strange. All 6 had what i can only describe as a fish orgy. They all did this over the nest in the corner(the other is kinda in the center) all wiggling, biting swimming circles etc.

this aft, i got eggs in the corner nest and i got a guard fanning the beautiful, yellow eggs.

questions:

a fish orgy? whats up there?

will the lack of space be much of a problem?

Is the space issue the reason for the odd breeding behavior? I mean, there nowhere as aggressive as they should be.

i fed them well ( a full Pollock fillet for the group once a week) a day before all of this, but no water changes in the past 10 days.

the pre-breeding behavior was exhibited as far back as 9 months ago but why now? was it just time?

thanks for any input.
Adam


----------



## alan

far too small tank


----------



## AdamB

alan said:


> far too small tank


well no sh*t. I know that but they did it. i didnt ask for comments like this. I dont need confirmation of what i already know

Serious ppl only please.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Hey bro if you read your original post you ASKED if the lack of space is going to be a problem. So don't go getting all indignant. Your lack of space is ALREADY a problem. Now you have breeding fish? lol if you don't do something your gonna have a huge mess on your hands. 
If you wish for the pair to actually be successful breeding that batch you will need to remove the excess fish. And move them to a more approperate home. like the 125 gallon you should already have for having that many RBP's.


----------



## AdamB

im not indignant, i know its a prob, i said it was, so why repeat what i said back to me?

they are being split anyways.

the question was more about the odd behavior BECAUSE of the space, not the space its self.


----------



## SangreRoja

Get used to it. And it looks like you already know the answer to your Question :nod:


----------



## hornedfrog2000

Yeah dumb ass your fish aren't going to breed, and what you saw wasn't breeding behavior. my fish are less than a year old and dig holes. When you get a male that is acting crazy and wont leave the nest area maybe you have a shot, but other than that there is a search button that may help you...


----------



## Coldfire

hornedfrog2000 said:


> *Yeah dumb ass * your fish aren't going to breed, and what you saw wasn't breeding behavior. my fish are less than a year old and dig holes. When you get a male that is acting crazy and wont leave the nest area maybe you have a shot, but other than that there is a search button that may help you...


No need for name calling.









If you re-read his post, he already has one batch of eggs.


----------



## BlackSunshine

most likley the Odd behavior is due to their enviroment. As their enviroment plays the ultimate hand in everything about their livleyhood.


----------



## platinum1683

Congratualtions... what's it feel like to be a parent? You shoulda used some birth control for them fish. I'd get a bigger tank bro.


----------



## kobeforprez

congrats on the babies!!







.. get some pics up man, i have never heard of 6 reds in a 60g breeding.. that is awesome







..








at piranha orgy


----------



## Leasure1

ah, another person who needs educated on how to keep P's. Alright everyone, tell him.

And hey man, ease up with the hostility. That will not get you far, and when you act so arrogant, people are less likely to help you!!!


----------



## Eric54321

6 of them in there for a year and a half? 
Just out of curiosity, how big are your fish now? because I would expect them to have a little stunted growth.


----------



## AdamB

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 6 of them in there for a year and a half?
> Just out of curiosity, how big are your fish now? because I would expect them to have a little stunted growth.


7.5" 6" without the tail...
the tanks footprint is 12"x48, 2' tall, (they called it a "60G show")

there are no ornaments in the tank but a 4"round airstone buried in the gravel and a small plan or 2 in the corner.

they are pretty peaceful, i got them as babies together, had no more than 4 or 5 minor fin bites, never had a body bite, always use salt and feed them frozen fillets once a week. Scallops when they were small. once a month they get feeder fish.(1-2dzn)

once a month gravel clean and maybe i suck some water out every 2 weeks.

they are kept inline by a 10" common pleco, who chases them when they get fed. But last nite, when he wandered towards the nest, he was chased away.

i cant say why they did it, but 2 months early is ok with me, its xmas and i work from home anyways.

and as for my attitude, i appreciate valid input, but come on, who has time to read what turns out to be just a rehash of what i said. it was annoyance, not arrogance. If someone has some info, i like to read it and learn, but to wast my time, i was annoyed.

please keep up the input, even the name callers, if its valid , im all ears...


----------



## AdamB

They all developed eyes while i was asleep. I borrowed a camera but i cant get good pics yet, they are too small, in like 3 days, no problem.

I also got brine shrimp and stuff for hatching.

i also tied 2 glove warming packs to the sides of the shrimpery to keep it warm and to speed up hatching.

Pics as soon as i can.

Adam


----------



## kobeforprez

sweeeet! keep us updated!


----------



## AdamB

Pictures @ last!


----------



## AdamB

pics of the parents tank


----------



## pottsburg

Nothing is more awesome than a tank full of piranha fry. BADASS MAN!


----------



## BlackSunshine

P Babies lookin good. 
and they don't look TOO crowded in there atm. But yeah keep that upgrade plan close.


----------



## LGHT

Pics look great. Don't worry about the tank being too small. Although it is small and the fish are crowded they will be fine. It's obviously not the optimal tank for that many fish, but it's not like they will die tomorrow because of it either.

However you will need a LOT bigger tank if you plan on growing out the fry.


----------



## Dairy Whip

hey your reds are breeding at 6" ?????


----------



## AdamB

Dairy Whip said:


> hey your reds are breeding at 6" ?????


I believe this is just a one time, stress induced breeding, but YES, they are about 6-7" and had a sucessful batch of fry.. ill take more pics after i go to the LFS this aft.









Adam


----------



## AdamB

LGHT said:


> Pics look great. Don't worry about the tank being too small. Although it is small and the fish are crowded they will be fine. It's obviously not the optimal tank for that many fish, but it's not like they will die tomorrow because of it either.
> 
> However you will need a LOT bigger tank if you plan on growing out the fry.


with xmas, i only has the hundred to get a small setup, I have access to a few 20g tanks and am splittin the fry up as soon as i determine theyre crowded(prolly in a week or so)Im just waiting for them to finish developing tail fins and turn silver(from clear)

As for the 60G, Ive had plans to buy a 125G in jan/feb since the summer.but my GF made me promise to do xmas first. im off to Big als to pick out a filter and stand today..









Adam


----------



## 63galaxie

6 inchers and they breed I have (4) 7incher and (2) 8 inchers and (1) 10 incher they haven't breed yet
your lucky to have a breeding pair at 6 inches 
does any no why my haven't breed yet 
and if they breed how come your pair isn't dark in colour like my two 8 incher and one 10 incher are not even red no more they are black in color
[/quote]


----------



## AdamB

I accidentally induced them i think. I did an extra water change and gave them extra food( i was feeling generous cuz of xmas and spoiled my cats too) 
i think they thought it was the rainy season.


----------



## nemo

whats your frequency and percentage of water changes?


----------



## TheTyeMan

AdamB said:


> hey your reds are breeding at 6" ?????


I believe this is just a one time, stress induced breeding, but YES, they are about 6-7" and had a sucessful batch of fry.. ill take more pics after i go to the LFS this aft.









Adam
[/quote]

6 inches is normal. mine were 6 inches and less then one year old when they started breeding. the fact that they were in a 60g tank is amazing


----------



## Dairy Whip

well thats awsome and good to know.. i always thought they had to be abit bigger


----------



## AdamB

nemo said:


> whats your frequency and percentage of water changes?


50% every 3-4 weeks @ least

its supposed to be more, but life is full of things that dont happen as there supposed to...i have 6 tanks here, so it takes time..









Adam


----------



## AdamB

more pics of the fry taken 30th





































and here is a pic of the parents ( i really don't know who did what







) to show size compared to the fillets they eat. I have a vid from this feeding if anyone cares to see it..








Adam


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

looks good man. keep us posted on the fry. its really alot harder than people think. i failed big time at keeping them alive


----------



## Death in #'s

Eric54321 said:


> 6 of them in there for a year and a half?
> Just out of curiosity, how big are your fish now? because I would expect them to have a little stunted growth.


i had 5 in a 55g no problem at all

people think they need alot more space then they really do , but it is nice to give them lots of space


----------



## Dairy Whip

thoes fish look amazing do you hope they breed again?


----------



## ukbice

I would be interested in the video. Congrats on the breeding! And what kind of filet are you feeding?


----------



## Humper

Thats awesome and great pics. Be sure to keep us updated


----------



## AdamB

Dr. Green said:


> Thats awesome and great pics. Be sure to keep us updated :nod:


here are some i took today when i moved their tank to the otherside of the room...
this is one of 3 buckets of fry...


----------



## AdamB

on google Video.

Its there and not here because its 10mb and google can afford the bandwidth itll take up..


----------



## bigbipo

ALSOME BREEDERS!!
Name your price for them :-D


----------



## AdamB

These are some of the fry that didnt make it. I sucked them out with the old food/bodies.















Close ups of the tank















full shot of the 15G the fry are in for now.








full shot of the 29G being cycled. In it are 2x Marble sailfin pleco, a frw tetras aof 2 or 3 kinds, a clown pleco and a couple platys. Its a 29G kit i got from Big Als for $140 on the stand i got for xmas. It was supposed to be for my Mac tank in the kitchen, but the fry take priority. 















Adam


----------



## the_skdster

Very nice.
6" Breeders? 1.5years old? Severely stunted.
Breeding in a grossly overstocked tank? With only 12" turn-around space? Amazing.
Actually getting the fry to live. You gotta count yourself lucky.


----------



## Fry

Congrats!looks like you have things fairly under control.It is possible that if they do start breeding consistantly their agression may increase.At the moment it looks fine,but I would definately put a 125+ in priority.I would also keep the 60 and try to isolate the pair in it.


----------



## nemo

Any more pics/updates?


----------



## inspectahdeck34

definatly i would say ge the breeding pair their own tank less stress for them then u can breed them more ( some money here to be made for you) so good luck man awsome to see them breeding


----------



## SNAKEBITE

nothing better than a tank full of rb frys!!


----------



## rustyws

wow i still can t believe it but all kudos to you man








please post more update thanks


----------



## AdamB

Well, I solved my problem with hatch rates of brine shrimp eggs. I think it was maybe tap water the first 2 times i tried. I used water from the parents tank and it worked well(not as many BBS as id hoped, but i used more eggs this batch so i think ill get more.

Now all this caused about 80% of the fry to fail to make it this far. They cant really eat the hikari first bites when too small but i had to feed them something. Now there is no problems, and im confident the last 100 fry will be ok.

Ill post new pics soon.

Adam


----------



## Fry

rbpNOOB said:


> nothing better than a tank full of rb frys!!


spilo fry would top it I think.


----------



## AdamB

Taken Today


----------



## bigshawn

Good luck, I think its great I've tried for years and know joy I'm very happy for you and it give me hope that I can still pull this off as well one day...........


----------



## Rick james

Congrats on the breeding. I thought I was pushing it with 5 in a 75 gallon. Nice to see Others having sucsess.

Rick James


----------



## spranga

what are going to do with the fry.


----------



## AdamB




----------



## Rick james

The Fry in the 2nd last pic looks like a bad a$$


----------



## Dairy Whip

sweet pics man you got any new ones of the fri ???? like to see those little guys grow


----------



## redrum781

Rick james said:


> Congrats on the breeding. I thought I was pushing it with 5 in a 75 gallon. Nice to see Others having sucsess.
> 
> Rick James


the tank is small
mine are 5 months and are 7in+
1.5 years and 6-7in are stunted

good work on the fry though!!!!


----------



## AdamB

The cloud in the glass is thawed frozen baby brine shrimp. I gave up on the hatching deal, not enough food.


----------



## AdamB

The other day I split th egroup into 2 tanks, i took out the bigger ones to give the chance at the food. the biggest one is 3cm while the smallest one is just over 1cm...


----------



## AdamB

redrum781 said:


> Congrats on the breeding. I thought I was pushing it with 5 in a 75 gallon. Nice to see Others having sucsess.
> 
> Rick James


the tank is small
mine are 5 months and are 7in+
1.5 years and 6-7in are stunted

good work on the fry though!!!!
[/quote]

No sh*t sherlock, way to point out the obvious...

Im pretty sure Im aware of this...

but thanks for wasting my time... hope i can return the favour.


----------



## Xantarc

Dam bro that was better then teh discovery channel hahah


----------



## scrofano1

are u planning to sell if soo let me know mann.. thanks. i live in richmond hill just 20 min north of toronto.. if u do sell i will def pick them up







anyways great looking by the way n they look nice and healthy too! keep up the great work


----------



## NeXuS

nice little buggers. thats the size i got my P at.


----------



## AdamB

This one didnt make it. its unfortunately still alive @ this point.






























This is the biggest guy of the batch. I had to put him alone, as he's easily triple or quadruple the size of the others and is responsible for the demise of the guy above.














eating a bloodworm







i put a few goldfish in with him the give him a chance to hunt a bit. I call the one Hitler. they are both missing both parts of their tails








the rest in the 29G. a few goldfish are in their tank too. some are an inch or more in size.


----------



## spranga

looking good man, what you gonna do with them


----------



## bigshawn

Nice, the parents haven't bred for you again?


----------



## PiranhaLos

p's are looking good


----------



## Mattones

awesome job!


----------



## NeXuS

look good thats about the size of my new reds in my 120 but only mine are a bit smaller and cant eat bloodworm yet


----------



## AdamB

Anyone who wants to come to barrie, Ontario (1 hr N of T.O.) on saturday can pick up 4 each for free. You need to bring something to transport them in and some way to keep them warm (its damn cold out lately)..

just let me know if anyone is interested.

No real way of picking which ones you want, there just too damn fast...

Adam



bigshawn said:


> Nice, the parents haven't bred for you again?


No, not yet, thankfully. I have a 150G setup I'm paying off right now, i should get it in may, then im going to setup several more 29G tanks to breed a constant supply for a couple of stores in town and any suppliers on here.

I wont be SELLING anything on here without becoming a sponsor and paying the site their due.


----------



## AdamB

Its now been 60+ days since they were laid and tomorrow will be 2 calender months. So I sent a message to HOLLYWOOD about a breeding award to add to my sig, i should see in a few days..

















thanks to everyone who was(or is still) following along. i cant keep any so they'll be given away and then sold to one of the local fish stores, one already said they'd buy them, but im waiting to hear from another cuz i think i can get a dollar or two more if i wait..


----------



## AdamB

These Piranha Are Free for the taking, see here: http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=147170


----------



## spranga

hey you got the breeding award congrats.


----------



## AdamB

spranga said:


> hey you got the breeding award congrats.


Thanks!, and this makes 100 posts too..


----------



## spranga

congrats on that too


----------



## sonny503

WOW 6 in a 60 gallon! Congrats.


----------



## Coldfire

Congrats on the breeding award! I know that takes time and effort to achieve that.


----------



## itstheiceman

great job man, good luck w/ the new breeders


----------



## the_skdster

Kuddos to you dude!


----------



## LuvEvolution

hey Adam. I'm here in St.Catharines, ON. if you still have any left, I'de be deffinitely interested. kinda would want more then four though to make it worth my while to drive up there and back. let me know if you are interested and I'll drive up on the weekend. all up to you though. was kinda hoping for around 10 or so, but no pressure. congrats on the breeding successes though, not easy, so you deserve it.

Rich


----------



## AdamB




----------



## 77gp454

Thats sweet, new to the site but followed through all the posts. Congrats! I hope to breed P some day!


----------



## platinum1683

I just read all 5 pages of this post... I have to say that I am really impressed! I'd love to get mine to breed. Looks like they are growing and coming along nice.


----------



## AdamB

thanks to James 123 for coming and picking up 6 of these little guys. All survived, and will hopefully live to a nice old age.









besides ate other dozen I gave to friends, the rest will be on sale in Barrie @ Big Al's after a week of quarantine.

Note: The biggest guy is dead. He jumped out of the tank on Saturday morning and was dead and about 40% dried. (he was next to a baseboard heater when i found him) So i put him on the heater to totally dry out(for a tiny plaque) and in about an hour when i went to take a pic, it was gone! Im guessing one of my cats found it and had a little piranha snack..


----------



## QWERTY1830

That is very cool when i get a bigger tank i plan on trying it again.


----------



## marauderrt10

AdamB said:


> thanks to James 123 for coming and picking up 6 of these little guys. All survived, and will hopefully live to a nice old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides ate other dozen I gave to friends, the rest will be on sale in Barrie @ Big Al's after a week of quarantine.
> 
> Note: The biggest guy is dead. He jumped out of the tank on Saturday morning and was dead and about 40% dried. (he was next to a baseboard heater when i found him) So i put him on the heater to totally dry out(for a tiny plaque) and in about an hour when i went to take a pic, it was gone! Im guessing one of my cats found it and had a little piranha snack..


Yea man, that isnt exactly going to dry out the piranha. It will just most likely dry out the outside and rot from the inside out. You will have to put them in baking soda for a few days before you can cover it with protective coating. Good job though!


----------



## oldshovelhead

Wow what great thread!
Congrats on the project - you did a great job.


----------



## spranga

wow there looking good


----------



## AdamB

Marauderrt10 said:


> thanks to James 123 for coming and picking up 6 of these little guys. All survived, and will hopefully live to a nice old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides ate other dozen I gave to friends, the rest will be on sale in Barrie @ Big Al's after a week of quarantine.
> 
> Note: The biggest guy is dead. He jumped out of the tank on Saturday morning and was dead and about 40% dried. (he was next to a baseboard heater when i found him) So i put him on the heater to totally dry out(for a tiny plaque) and in about an hour when i went to take a pic, it was gone! Im guessing one of my cats found it and had a little piranha snack..


Yea man, that isnt exactly going to dry out the piranha. It will just most likely dry out the outside and rot from the inside out. You will have to put them in baking soda for a few days before you can cover it with protective coating. Good job though!









[/quote]

I guess you dont understand how small the dead P was.







2" and about 1/4" thick. I did however mention that he was 40% dry already. i thought about it and in less than 6 hours, it dried out almost half, and in 12-18 more it would have been completly dry. Long before the rot got a chance to set in. especially on the heater at about 30c+ with almost no humidity( i checked)

if you thought that i meant one from the parents tank, ya, your right, theres alot more to do to remove the water so it doesn't rot.

Adam


----------



## andy

AdamB said:


> thanks to James 123 for coming and picking up 6 of these little guys. All survived, and will hopefully live to a nice old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides ate other dozen I gave to friends, the rest will be on sale in Barrie @ Big Al's after a week of quarantine.
> 
> Note: The biggest guy is dead. He jumped out of the tank on Saturday morning and was dead and about 40% dried. (he was next to a baseboard heater when i found him) So i put him on the heater to totally dry out(for a tiny plaque) and in about an hour when i went to take a pic, it was gone! Im guessing one of my cats found it and had a little piranha snack..


haha! circle life in action. what comes around goes around


----------

